# Nanny or Au Pair Agency in Japan



## nico1284

We will be moving to Japan before the end of the year and our Au Pair has chosen not to move with us. We will therefore be needing to find a Nanny or Au Pair in Japan. We will be southwest of Tokyo and prefer live-in help. 

Does anyone know of an agency or have suggestions for how to find one?


----------



## Almondbury

*Try this agency*

Try aupair-agency dot com , they cover all countries. Good luck  Sally


----------



## nico1284

Almondbury said:


> Try aupair-agency dot com , they cover all countries. Good luck  Sally


Thanks Sally! I'll give it a go!

Cheers, 

Nicole


----------

